
Ask HN: Full list of YC nonprofits – who am I missing? - chadkruse
I&#x27;m putting together a list of all the YC nonprofits but couldn&#x27;t find a reliable source. If I&#x27;m missing anyone in the list below, please do let me know. Thanks!<p><pre><code>  S15
  New Story
  SunFarmer
  80,000 Hours
  InnerSpace

  W15
  Detroit Water Project
  DemocracyOS

  S14
  Bayes Impact

  W14
  CareMessage
  OneDegree
  Zidisha
  Noora Health
  CodeNow
  Immunity Project

  S13
  None

  W13
  Watsi
</code></pre>
For anyone interested, the machine readable version (with links and additional details) will be kept here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;smartergiving&#x2F;open-data&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;v0&#x2F;funder_highlights&#x2F;y_combinator.json
======
chadkruse
In case anyone happens upon this in the future, I was missing one:

W15 SIRUM

